# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Help, ik maak me zorgen

## xxxxxxxxx

Hallo, ik maak me zorgen.

Ik heb een profiel aangemaakt omdat ik niet langer kan wachten in onwetendheid en zorgen die ik al een jaar heb. Alhoewel ik niet zeker weet of ik hier goed zit, laat ik zien dat ik niet meer weet wat ik moet doen.

Ik ben 16 jaar en ben in Nov 2014 geconstateerd met de ziekte van Crohn in mijn maag. Het is heel erg vervelend, maar ik trek me er door heen en ben al aan de betere hand. Alleen dit is niet mijn main concern, want dat is dat ik al een jaar zit met een jeukende borst. Ik heb al mijn hele leven last van eczeem dus eerst gooide ik het daar op, nu dat mijn eczeem wegtrok van mijn armen dacht ik ook dat dat wel weg zou gaan. Af en toe jeukt het en als ik krab komt er vocht uit, en vaak daarna smeer ik er urea zalf op wat altijd heeft gewerkt op mijn eczeem. Het bloed niet, maar hij doet soms wel pijn en hij is groter dan mijn andere borst. In die borst heb ik een ingetrokken tepel, en nog nooit een uitgetrokken gehad. Komt dat omdat ik 16 ben? Ik word in november 17.

Is mijn zorg begrijpelijk? Ik durf het niet te vertellen aan mijn moeder en ben doodsbang voor dokters (nog banger voor mannelijke, en ik ben nog maagd) en de gedachte dat ik borstkanker hebt maakt me heel erg verdrietig. 

Alsjeblieft, tips.

----------

